# Sebastien Flute bow review



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

22big said:


> Has anyone here had experience with SF archery equipment? It seems SF equipment is not available in US. I saw AlterSport carries them with attractive price listed.
> 
> From the page, W&W made the riser and limbs for SF. The newest riser seemed equiped with all modern adjustment.
> 
> ...


My flatmate's girlfriend has the riser and limbs (forget which model), she shoots it barebow. She likes it a lot, and from when I handled the bow (didn't shoot it though) it had excellent finish, nice balance too.

My sister's boyfriend has the carbon/foam (SHC?) limbs, they're quite nice, and are serving him well. He also has the higher end SF sight, it's really very nice for any money. Even has a little ball detente on the mounting block, lots of attention to detail.


----------



## 22big (Apr 26, 2006)

There are 111 viewers already. Are there any negative learnings?

Please advice,

Thank you.


----------



## jlau (Apr 6, 2008)

I have Flute GSF limbs and they are awesome, I have a 21" riser with medium limbs and they are still quite smooth at my draw length (~30"). I plan on getting SHC's for my next bow and one of the flute sights.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh I forgot- Another one of my friends has the lower end SF sight too. He's also happy.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

they are basically win & win equipment and you see very few bad reviews on win & win products.....or even samick for that matter......although a notch below elite archer standards they are nevertheless good value stuff...


----------



## Sir Slick (Jan 3, 2008)

There are now a number of people at my club who shoot this model bow (including my wife). I have had a play with them and they are very, very nice bits of gear for the price you pay - probably the best value for money, bow wise, at least, that you will get for a beginner/intermediate quality riser.

We are now recommending these at my club for the newer archers who are looking to buy there first bows, and even some more experienced archers have been purchasing them lately.

From when I shot one it felt very nicely balanced and was very smooth to draw. Seems quite tuneable as well. 

I would recommend these to any beginner looking to buy a first bow, or even an intermediate archer who didn't want to pay the earth for the highest quality risers/limbs.

Probably worth a little bit more than they actually cost.


----------



## nulimbender (Nov 30, 2005)

*SF setup*

I have SF riser and 38# SHC carbon foam limbs. Bought new in Feb 2006 from Alt Svcs. The top limb has a blemish that appeared at maybe month 6 (I was a newbie to recurve archery), but did not pay attention. It got worse around month 14 (underlining weave started to show thru). Very early indication of delamination. Neither Alt Svc nor Sebastien Flute would replace it--out of 12 month warranty period. 

SHC limbs were were not very smooth and (now I know) stacks at my 29.5" draw. Now I am using the riser with Winex #38--dream to shoot. When compare to other risers in its price range, SF is a good value. Just bum out with the designed obsolesence of the limbs.


----------



## 22big (Apr 26, 2006)

Fantastic comments, are there any more takers?

How about the riser adjustments? Does it hold true and stay put after you have done the adjustment? I also wonder how the bow sound when the arrow is shot. I know there are other factors influenced the bow sound. In general, a well designed bow should have sounded solid.

Please advice,

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mellowfellow (Oct 28, 2013)

I realise this thread is old.. 

Anyone shooting with the SF optimo recurves ?


----------



## stevelong (Jan 13, 2010)

current Ultimate Pro limbs and Elite Plus get great reviews from people I know.
I only have experience with the Ultimate Pros, and they are truly a great value, smooth fast limbs.
I've had a bunch of limbs, from almost all makers, even pricey ones.
SF Ultimate Pro is a great limb at any price, but at the current Alt Services price they are a MUST HAVE item.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I haven't handled any of their limbs, but have owned numerous sets of limbs. I highly recommend the Ultimate Pros and Elite Pluses.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Steve and Jason nailed it... awesome limbs and unbeatable prices. I have both the Ult Pro's and the Elite Plus....


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

We have purchased a number of SF bows and limbs for our students/club members from Alt Services (we have a trade account with them through our club/company), great value for money and quality, I got a set of Elite plus limbs as backups as they we such a good price, I'm *very* impressed how well they shoot. they have a very calm/soft feeling (likely a good feel for newer shooters) at anchor and moment of release.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Sorry, my post should have said that I haven't handled any of their _* risers *_. My apologies for any confusion.


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

I was just at Lancaster and they have a significant amount of sf risers and limbs in stock,great place to visit


----------

